
Ask HN: Tattoos in tech - dark_ph0enix
Hey,<p>Planning to get a tattoo (inner forearm, easy to hide).<p>Anyone here with some experience to share when it comes to tattoos in tech?<p>If you have one:
 - Did it impact your job? How? 
 - Did it impact your job search?
 - Any advice to share?
 - Bonus points ff you have one and feel like sharing&#x2F;bragging&#x2F;showing off<p>If you don&#x27;t have one:
 - If a candidate had a tattoo, would it impact your decision to hire them?<p>[background info: software developer in the UK]
======
mattbgates
I work with a bunch of people who have tattoos.. and it is totally acceptable.

Really, there is nothing wrong with tattoos in the workplace, though you
probably should not get your face covered or markings that are obvious when
you work in a public place where they can easily be seen. On the arm? No
problem. On the neck? Possibly a problem if it is on your foreneck. On your
face? Big problem. Arms? Legs? Body itself which can be covered? I don't think
it's an issue.

Read this article for more on Tattoos in the Workplace:
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/tattoos-
workplace...](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/tattoos-workplace/)

------
jetti
I work at a health care company in the US and I've seen many tattoos but they
were only because they were sticking out of shirts (such as lower neck that
was just above shirt when not wearing a collar) and not covered fully by the
shoes they were wearing. Nobody really knows if others have tattoos because
they aren't shown.

Bottom line is that tech is more than just laid back startups but there are
more formal companies too. If you get something make sure it can be covered up
easily as not everybody is as open to tattoos and some companies have policies
about them as well.

------
cubtastic71
I just did it - im a UI architect, and its not hidden. Comes down my arm just
before my elbow. I mostly did it on the weekends and didn't have issues
working with it.. Not sure about job search..

------
coolcorn
I have a full sleeve on my left arm, and tattoos on my right forearm. It's
always cold in my office so I wear long sleeves anyway, I don't think anyone
knows I have tattoos :)

------
wingerlang
I've got 2 face piercings and I've never had issues with that.

Not completely related but I suppose it is "worse" than a tattoo that you can
hide trivially.

------
sevensor
A friend of mine is a C.S. professor -- he has a full sleeve and seems to be
doing all right. Not sure if the UK views tattoos the same way as the US
though.

------
johnnycarcin
In my experience if you are not in a customer facing role people don't seem to
care. Once you move to a customer facing role, say as a consultant, things
change. As someone who has multiple tattoos and works in a customer facing
role I stick with the yakuza tattoo model: if wearing a kimono/suit nobody
should see your ink.

------
cauterized
If you want a job at a bank (perhaps because they work on hard problems or
because they pay a shit-ton), maybe not the best idea unless you intend never
to roll up your sleeves or wear short sleeves. (Maybe short sleeves aren't an
option at a bank anyway?) Happy to work at a startup? Go for it.

------
nikolay
Don't do it - fashions change.

~~~
jetti
Tattoos can be more than just fashion. I got one last year that is personal
and symbolizes the hardships I've faced. It is a reminder that no matter how
bad things get it is temporary.

~~~
nikolay
Don't kid yourself! It's fashion and nothing more!

------
efrafa
I have half sleeve and never had issues in either Europe or States.

------
romanhn
Am a hiring manager. As long as the tattoo is not intentionally offensive
(think swastikas, 14/88), I wouldn't think twice about it.

------
Malarius
I worked as a software developer, and there have been quite an amount of
tatoos there, so it does not seem to be a problem in Austria.

------
davidkrieger
Interesting

